# Bandsaw Riser Block



## snowluck2345 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a Rockwell Model 14 Bandsaw and I want to get a riser block for it so i can cut larger bowl blanks and start cutting veneers. I don't know which riser block to get. I measured the rod that holds the guide for the blade and its a cylinder, slightly less than 1" in diameter, like .98". It has a flat section which is .45" across and it is .9 in diamter at the flat segment. This might help in determining what riser to get.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

im not familiar with that saw, if it is an older saw, it may be difficult.

you really need the riser that is built for your saw. the riser kit also comes with a front and rear blade guard and a guide post and a replacement bolt.

you really need to replace all of the parts. 

i just did a lot of research for my bandsaw. i havent added the riser kit yet, but did add a kreg fence, which is the best thing ive done to my saw.

after just reviewing your other posts, you may find some other that may fit. according to BobJ the grizzly may fit. his opinions are usually exactly right. now watch me get a message from him "usually right?"


----------



## snowluck2345 (Feb 14, 2010)

The saw is about 15 years old, i'm not sure what that classifies it as.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm thinking a Delta kit would fit it.
Post a couple pics.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

order the delta riser block It will come with all you need for the conversion The blade will be 105" I have have the block on mine for about 15 yrs Works great


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

"The blade will be 105""

I added a riser kit to mine last year. What's obvious but what I didn't think about at first was that you'll need all new blades. It's a good time to budget for a really good blade or two. I went with a TimberWolf, but there are others available too.


----------



## snowluck2345 (Feb 14, 2010)

the delta riser block is a little expensive compared to the other riser blocks, like, about double the price


----------



## snowluck2345 (Feb 14, 2010)

i just found ariser block on ebay, a delta block 
cgi.ebay.com/Delta-Band-Saw-Riser-Block-/230490502451?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35aa4df533#ht_500wt_896
which is currently at 8 dollars

it only includes the block, so how much work would it be to make the blade guard assembly and the guide post?

to make the guide post could i get another peice of metal bar the same diameter as my current one, weld it to the current one, and then grind a flat spot the same size as the original bar with an angle grinder? I'm going into 10th grade, which is when we switch from middle school to highschool in my district, and i'm not taking shop next year and i don't know the shop teacher there, so i nolonger have access to the shop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just pickup one from Grizzy and you have all you need .. 

Grizzly.com® -- Search Results
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Riser-Block-For-G0580/H7316
======
http://cgi.ebay.com/Delta-Band-Saw-...ultDomain_0&ha sh=item35aa4df533#ht_500wt_896

===========
quote=snowluck;191805]i just found ariser block on ebay, a delta block 
cgi.ebay.com/Delta-Band-Saw-Riser-Block-/230490502451?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35aa4df533#ht_500wt_896
which is currently at 8 dollars

it only includes the block, so how much work would it be to make the blade guard assembly and the guide post?

to make the guide post could i get another peice of metal bar the same diameter as my current one, weld it to the current one, and then grind a flat spot the same size as the original bar with an angle grinder? I'm going into 10th grade, which is when we switch from middle school to highschool in my district, and i'm not taking shop next year and i don't know the shop teacher there, so i nolonger have access to the shop.[/quote]


----------



## snowluck2345 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think i'll get a grizzly, but which one? I looked over my bandsaw and found the demensions near the post area are 3.3" by 4.65"

It also say 112D, which i guess is a serial or something.

And then in another area near it, it says:
126-06
089-2002

but the slashes look like division symbols


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would suggest a quick phone call to Grizzly they know band saws and will know the right number that will work...on yours..

=========



snowluck said:


> I think i'll get a grizzly, but which one? I looked over my bandsaw and found the demensions near the post area are 3.3" by 4.65"
> 
> It also say 112D, which i guess is a serial or something.
> 
> ...


----------

